
Trump’s Transition Team Adds VC from Thiel’s Founders Fund - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-11-24/trump-s-transition-team-adds-vc-from-thiel-s-founders-fund
======
woofyman
More crony capitalism.

>The Defense Department is a major customer of software from Palantir, where
Thiel serves as chairman. The company won a lawsuit against the U.S. Army last
month, giving it a second chance to compete for a data system contract
potentially worth hundreds of millions of dollars.

